# 2014 TGWA "Whiskers & Reds" Fishing Tournament



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

The 2014 Texas Game Warden Association "Whiskers & Reds" Fishing Tournament is just around the corner!

This years tournament has new divisions and is expected to be larger than ever. The tournament is taking place during spring break again this year on March 13-15th. We will have the "TXGW Justin Hurst 5K", kid-fish and other youth/family activities all day Saturday for FREE.

There will be a fried fish banquet and auction Saturday night, with dinner plates for $10. It is FREE to enter for youth events, auction, and CONCERT.

The EMOTIONS Band will be performing, following the LIVE auction and is FREE entry!

Team Divisions (1st-$1,000, 2nd-$700, 3rd-$300)
$200 per team, per division.

Catfish
Alligator Gar
Crappie
Redfish

Youth Divisions

FREE Entry

Catfish (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th place prizes)

Pot's :
$50 per team, per pot.

Heaviest Flathead
Heaviest Blue
Heaviest Crappie
Most spots Red

You can get all of the information/registration forms you need at the following address and on on Facebook.

Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/whiskersand...rnament?ref=hl

Registration Form and rules:

http://media.wix.com/ugd/6a546b_e5fa...e67694a307.pdf

Online Registration website:

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/tgwa-whi...31419?aff=eac2


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Where is the weigh-in for this tournament?


----------

